# Is my tank fully cycled?



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I recently setup a new tank and have had very high ammonia levels over the past month. I made a few changes and tested again this past wednesday with these results (through the API testing).

PH: 7.6
Ammonia: .25 (was 1.0 in previous weeks)
Nitrite: 5.0
Nitrate: 10

I then tested again today (Sunday) with these results:
PH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0

This would lead me to believe that my tank has fully cycled, but I always like to hear everyone's expert opinions 

Also, once the tank is fully cycled, how often do you recommend doing a 25% water change? I couldn't seem to find a concrete answer on the internet, it seemed to vary anywhere between 1 week to 1 month.

Thank you!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you have 1 small fish...once a month...any more than that once a week...and if you overstock a bit every other day...

i don't like your readings...IMO your tank should never read zeros across the board...ammonia , yes...nitrite , yes...nitrate , no...
that's just becvause when i see all zeros it makes me think there is something that isn't right...but that's just me and i haven't used a test kit for my aquariums in 35 years...


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I have all zeroes in all my tanks once they cycle. And I change 20-30% water every two weeks on all my tanks.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If there are plants it is possible to have no nitrates. However after having nitrites of 5.0 having no nitrates within such a short period of time is highly improbable and I would have to agree with loha in saying I don't like the numbers. Even with plants most tanks have some nitrates.


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the feedback. I do have quite a few plants - I am going to watch the tank and then test again later this week.


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi guys...I just did another test (last test on 3/18) all results are the same except the nitrates have now gone up. So we have: 
PH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10-20 (hard to tell because the color shades are so close)

I read on someone else's post that a rise in nitrates then means the tank is cycled? Is that true?

If so, at what point is it safe to add a fish new small fish in? (12 gallon tank).

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all of the feedback!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yes, ur tank sounds cycled, you can add fish whenever ur ready, but don't add too many at once, just a few at a time, then wait a day or two before adding a few more


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Do not add a day or two at a time. Add some, start with no more than 5 smaller fish (neons, danios etc) or 3 of larger fish (platies etc). Then in a week add about the same number more, until you have it stocked. Check numbers before you add new fish. If you show ammonia or nitrites, hold off on adding fish until those numbers come back down


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

awesome, great feedback. Thank you!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

if you had 4 or 5, no, wait a week, but if you add 2 or 3, a couple days should be alright, speaking of course to those who may not have the money to add 5 at once


----------

